# Navarre pier 20jan14



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Whiting has been hitting all morning just left about 10 am heading back out later this afternoon for a few more


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

what are they biting on?


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

So for shrimp fresher the better with me others have been using dead shrimp tried squid no luck


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

That's fun fishin'. Catch 'em up noodlez! And thanks for posting.


----------



## uscmas412 (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm looking to start fishing the Navarre pier soon but I honestly have no idea of what I need as far as tackle is concerned. Are ya'll bottom fishing? Near the surface? Any help appreciated!


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Depends on what you wanna target really. right now whiting and blues I been using a baitcast r&r or small 3000 2000 size penn reel with shrimp on a Carolina rig to catch whiting


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the post


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Did u hear any "Foul" language from the locals? Were they Rude & obnoxious?:no: Congrats on a winter uncrowded day without Griswalds. Best question I ever heard from a tourist. Did u catch that here on the pier?  I said , no mam. We got it from the seafood market.:no:


----------

